

Mosh (mobile shell) - networked
http://mosh.mit.edu/

======
bkanber
I've been using Mosh for a few weeks now and my impression is positive
overall. My biggest criticism is that Mosh doesn't support mouse integration.
I use a bash script that sets up mouse integration and then launches Mosh for
me, but even then it's still a little glitchy.

Otherwise, it's pretty transparent and does its job well.

------
saurik
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5016745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5016745)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3819382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3819382)

~~~
chadwickthebold
so, we can look forward to another one of these posts in ~250 days

------
chrissnell
Still no working scrollback buffer. That's the big stickler for me. They said
it would be fixed in v1.3 but that was a while back.

------
tuananh
i remembered this shell has been featured several times on HN homepage. What's
changed?

~~~
SwellJoe
It seems easier to install than it was last time I looked at it. I remember
trying briefly and giving up, on both Linux and Cygwin.

I haven't tried it yet, but I suspect it will go much easier now. Since I
happen to be doing a lot of interactive work on high latency 3G connections
right now, this is a good time to give it another shot.

